# Genetic manipulated GloFish



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Here some links and a vid

Vid :

http://www.azoo.com.tw/azoo_en/azoohtml/tk1video.php

link :

http://www.wtvt.com/investreptr/glofish.html

http://cooltech.iafrica.com/technews/258655.htm

Greetzzz stingray


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i read about these fish in bio class...they inject some dna or something from other types of fish which makes them glow like that...pretty neat


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Damned i post this poll in a wrong forum , must be add to "non-piranha"

Sorry


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't think animals should be genetically altered, and sooner or later there will be some really strange and sick animals being 'made'. I think it should be prevented before it starts to get popular.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I believe it's wrong to genetically mess with animals - we're not nature (or God, if that's your thing), so we shouldn't play out acts of nature (or God, if that's your thing)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Not only do I believe that altering a fish's genetics for commercial purposes is immoral, I also think the glo-fish are really weak from a visual standpoint.

In the laboratory, the red-fluorescencs protein is a tool used to identify experimental subjects carrying the plasmid with the RFP gene. The protein is illuminated by powerful UV lights that would be unsafe to use at home. The protein doesn't actually glow, but fluoresce excisting light of a given wavelegnth as red-wavelegnth light.

In the home aquarium where you are using the visible-spectrum lighting, all you see is a normal zebra danio that has a very slight red tinge to it. Totally not worth the money.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

There was a recent article in TFH that mentioned that they also contain bits of code from a monkey virus and code for antibiotic resistance. I think it was the September issue, but I don't have a copy handy at the moment.

-PK


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

were can u buy them


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> There was a recent article in TFH that mentioned that they also contain bits of code from a monkey virus and code for antibiotic resistance.


 That doesn't surprise me. It's not a single gene they're inserting but a ring of genetic material (plasmid) that contains several genes.

The reason for the antibiotic resistance is, it makes it easier for the scientists working with bacteria inserted with that plasmid to eliminate the bacteria not carrying the plasmid. They can simply use a growing medium with the specific antibiotic in it and the only bacteria to grow on it will be the ones expressing the inserted genes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they should not be for sale to the general public


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

im not gonna sell any of my fry to anyone unless a law is passed because theyll all end up dead or eaten and if the idiots that cant take care of them come back and ask for moreim just gonna say f*ck off bitch face


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> im not gonna sell any of my fry to anyone unless a law is passed because theyll all end up dead or eaten and if the idiots that cant take care of them come back and ask for moreim just gonna say f*ck off bitch face


 You can't legally sell them without a license from their creators anyway. You should be OK breeding them as long as you don't sell or trade them. Pirated fish, IP law is getting worse every day.

I'm suprised they didn't just sterilize them all before they sent them out.

-PK


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i wasnt gonna breed them i meant livebreeder,angel,oscar,gourami,loach,pleco,african butterfly,clown,crab, and sw goby fry


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> im not gonna sell any of my fry to anyone unless a law is passed because theyll all end up dead or eaten and if the idiots that cant take care of them come back and ask for moreim just gonna say f*ck off bitch face


what fry are you talking about? and what fish have you actually bred?









and it definatly isnt cool to geneticly alter fish


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> i wasnt gonna breed them i meant livebreeder,angel,oscar,gourami,loach,pleco,african butterfly,clown,crab, and sw goby fry


 lol i just posted it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate those dam fish


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

dont get them. injecting stuff into fish hurts the fish and promoting this practice is bad


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

stayin yellow said:


> dont get them. injecting stuff into fish hurts the fish and promoting this practice is bad


 These aren't dyed, genes from a jellyfish are inserted into a fertilized zebra danio egg (can't remember exactly how this is done. Ace?Poly?Croc?Anybody?), which then develops normally with the new genes. I assume they only produced a few and bred the rest normally, the trait is inheritable.

For those interested, the article appeared in the August 2004 (#581) issue of TFH, on page six.

-PK


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

they put the eggs under a microscope and inject the with a drop of dye really dosent hurt them or make them live shorter its natrual stuff unlike dyes


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

do glow fish respond to colour enhansind food does it make them more florcent . i was woundering since they had jelly fish genes


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

that is an intresting question i know theres a word to describe it but i cant remember it i think they might since the stuff is natrual


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Do they have to kill loads of coral/jellyfish or whatever gene there using to 'make' glofish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

pirannahzzz said:


> do glow fish respond to colour enhansind food does it make them more florcent . i was woundering since they had jelly fish genes


No, the red fluoresence comes from a protein produced by the inserted genes.

Color enhancing foods contain chemicals like carotenoids that color the fish in a different way.



> Do they have to kill loads of coral/jellyfish or whatever gene there using to 'make' glofish?


 No, the genes are originally reproduced by bacteria with the genes inserted into them. I'm not sure, but someone said the fish can reproduce and pass on the red-fluoresence gene.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> stayin yellow said:
> 
> 
> > dont get them. injecting stuff into fish hurts the fish and promoting this practice is bad
> ...


 Good thread. All science has been right on (pfury rocks! ). Bacteria do work great as factories to replicate ("amplify") genes. They are then inserted into a fish egg (no drops of color used :laugh: , sorry g-master that's too funny! ).

It is the opening of a dangerous door. These fish in and of themselves are likely no threat to anything. The really cool story is what they were originally intended for. I'm pretty sure it was some kind of environmental contamination that would make them display their 'glow' gene. I guess they didn't follow through (or such an advance isn't newsworthy?).

The dangerous door is maybe there is the possibility of future organisms that could be a problem or that other genetic accidents happen.

My simpleton opinion on keeping these fish is.... they're still danios









Thank goodness. If they were flowerhorns this would end up being quite a debate! Hopefully the madness stops before it starts. There are so many cool natural species... but that argument will fall on deaf ears I'm afraid.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For how genes are inserted (just realized that I really didn't answer that question! ), here's a great link:

http://www.psrast.org/whisge.htm

Hate to ask but could this get moved again to Non-P Scientific Forum.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Eh... This might be helpful.....

Like many biologists in his field, Prof. Tsai was using a fluorescent protein extracted from jellyfish as a genetic marker, attaching it to DNA in embryonic fish to make specific genes easier to see under a microscope. Laboratories elsewhere have produced partially fluorescent pigs, mice and insects.

They sterilize the fish, so they won't contaminate wild populations if they are somehow set free. Prof. Tsai says he has been able to sterilize about 90% of the fish, which he says is safe enough.

For the full article you can gohere

I took the most important parts out.


----------

